# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  فصل الخطوط الخلوية غير الموثقة بنهاية أيار

## الحوت

قالت هيئة تنظيم قطاع الاتصالات أن شركات الاتصالات اللاسلكية في المملكة اتفقت على منح أصحاب خطوط الاتصالات الخلوية غير الموثقة مهلة حتى 31 أيار، لتسجيل بياناتها، حتى لا يتم فصلها.
وأفادت الهيئة - في بيان صحفي - أن الرؤساء التنفيذيين لشركات زين واورانج وأمنية واكسبرس، عقدوا اجتماعا دعا إليه الدكتور احمد حياصات/ رئيس مجلس المفوضين/ الرئيس التنفيذي للهيئة لمناقشة موضوع استكمال توثيق بيانات مشتركي الخطوط الهاتفية المتنقلة المدفوعة مسبقاً، اتفقوا خلاله على عدم بيع خطوط دون توثيقها اعتبارا من الأول من آذار، مع إطلاق حملة توعية إعلامية مشتركة ثانية.
ونقل البيان عن الدكتور حياصات قوله بأن الرؤساء التنفيذيين للشركات قد ابدوا تعاوناً وتجاوباً في هذا الاجتماع للعمل على الانتهاء من توثيق ما تبقى من خطوط غير موثقة، حيث التزموا اعتبارا من الأول من آذار عدم بيع أي بطاقات من كافة مراكز البيع الرئيسية أو الفرعية أو المحلات التجارية إلا من خلال قيام طالب الاشتراك بتزويد نقطة البيع بصورة عن هويته الشخصية أو وثيقة ثبوتية لغير الأردنيين.
كما تقرر - في الاجتماع ذاته أن تعطى كافة الخطوط المباعة قبل تاريخ الأول من آذار مهلة نهائية حتى 31 أيار لتوثيق بياناتهم، وبغير ذلك فقد التزم الرؤساء التنفيذيون بان تعمل شركاتهم مجتمعةً على فصل خط المستخدم الذي لم يقم بتوثيق بياناته حتى ذلك التاريخ.
وتم الاتفاق - في الاجتماع - على إطلاق حملة توعية إعلامية مشتركة ثانية للتأكيد على أهمية ما ورد أعلاه وحث المستخدمين للخطوط غير الموثقة لتوثيق بياناتهم لما في ذلك من فوائد تعود عليهم لضمان حقوقهم ومصالحهم ودرأً لانتشار المشاكل الاجتماعية التي قد تتولد نتيجة إساءة استخدامات هذه الخطوط من قبل أشخاص غير معروفين، على ما أفاد به البيان.
وكانت هيئة تنظيم قطاع الاتصالات اتخذت قرارا بنهاية العام 2006 يُلزم شركات الاتصالات اللاسلكية بحصر هذه الخطوط وتوثيقها من خلال مراجعة المستفيدين لهذه الشركات أو إحدى معارضها أو النقاط المعتمدة لديها لتوثيق معلوماتهم الثبوتية.
وعزت الهيئة قرارها في ذلك الوقت في ضوء ارتفاع نسبة مشتركي البطاقات المدفوعة مسبقاً والتي تشكل حوالي 90% من أعداد المشتركين؛ وفي ظل تزايد عدد الشكاوى الواردة للهيئة ولشركات الاتصالات المعنية وللأجهزة الأمنية ذات العلاقة من قبل الكثير من المشتركين تفيد بورود الكثير من الإزعاجات والمضايقات المتكررة.
كما قامت الهيئة في العام الماضي وبالتعاون مع شركات الاتصالات الخلوية بإطلاق حملة توعية إعلامية بينت أهمية مبادرة كافة المستخدمين لخدمات الاتصالات الخلوية لتوثيق بياناتهم لدى الشركات المزودة للخدمة والتي شملت الإعلان من خلال كافة وسائل الإعلام وإرسال رسائل قصيرة للمستفيدين المعنيين لحثهم على إجراء اللازم بهذا الخصوص. ونتيجة لذلك تم توثيق ما يزيد عن 950 ألف خط من أصل 9ر1 مليون خط من الخطوط المعلن عنها في بداية الحملة وذلك لغاية السادس من كانون الأول الماضي أي ما نسبته حوالي 50% للخطوط المعلن عنها في بداية الحملة.

----------

